# SL E-Bike on Roof Rack Thoughts



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

I've decided to get e-Bike. Probably a Rise M10 or M20. I'm an older guy (post-70) and reasonably strong but no weight lifter. I currently lift my 32 lb. Mountain Bike onto roof rack on a 1999 BMW sedan. It's takes some effort but no problem. I have Brass Knuckles Rocky Mounts - solid.
Is anyone using a roof rack for their Rise or other e-Bike? How's that working out? Any strategies? I'm not keen on putting a hitch on my car for a rack.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I would not do it with stock BMW bars, they are an al dente noodle.

For shits and giggles, after setting up an autocross event where I bought my road bike (18lbs) to help flip cones and manage people, I left the bike on top as I tested the course out at a brisk pace, not full tackle as I know how to drive quite well. With more robust Yakima bars and fork mount, bike still came off partially. I would trust it more with a 1up roof mount using the T-rails, though.

My solution: I sold the BMW and bought a 4runner. I do put a bike on top when carrying 5 bikes but I use this: Roof Track Load Bar System (Pair)


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I have Thule cross bars and they seem pretty sturdy. The Brass Knuckle racks are robust and I would trust them but I’m going to confirm. The racks you have look bomb proof


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I would not, simply because of the weight. Just use a hitch rack...far safer for you. That is what I do nowadays for any bike.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Flyer said:


> I would not, simply because of the weight. Just use a hitch rack...far safer for you. That is what I do nowadays for any bike.


His bike weighs 32 lbs. A Rise weighs around 38lbs give or take 2-ish depending on build. That’s hardly a difference.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

edj said:


> Thanks for your input. I have *Thule cross bars* and they seem pretty sturdy. The *Brass Knuckle racks* are robust and I would trust them but I’m going to confirm. The racks you have look bomb proof


Mentioning Thule and the Rocky Mounts rack...I would also say: heck no. I would recommend a change in equipment.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I have what is essentially, an m10 rise. Mine is a bit on the heavier side because I have an XL frame and I have burly tires on it... but it's 45lbs without the range extender, 46.5 with. FWIW, there are very few sub 40lb rises out there. I digress, I also have a pretty messed up back (post op) so take it with a grain of salt, but there is no way I would ever lift this thing on/off a roof rack as a regular practice. I'm not sure what it is... but my enduro bike is 35lbs, and it's no where near as awkward to move around as my rise is. 

Long story short, get a hitch rack for it.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Appreciate all the input. If I need to get a hitch rack anyway I would consider other (heavier) e- bikes along with the Rise. My next step is to locate an M10 or 20 Rise and judge from actually lifting the bike, if this is feasible for me. If I can lift it without strain, I will feel fine with the rack setup I have. I have hauled up to three mountain bikes on it and it's been solid.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

OP states they have a 1999 BMW sedan. IF it has a hitch, it is not a 2in, which is my recommendation if doing 2+ bikes. Otherwise a 1up Quik Rack Single would be my first choice for the vehicle for 1 bike.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

I did that for a little bit with both a Levo SL and a full-fat Levo in the course of test riding them. They were on a Yakima round-bar rack with hardpoints permanently installed into the car roof.

I would not recommend it. While the rack itself was capable of handling the load, the _limited footprint_ of the fork-mount bike mount distorted under side loads. It did not fully fail... but it developed angular side-to-side play. I can see which part bent, but it's pointless to talk about that here. It would be much worse with a wheels-on-mount, assuming I could even lift either of the eMTBs up that high without a stepstool.

You will be much better served with a 2" hitch and a heavy-duty hitch rack, such as the 1-Up Super Duty. You really want to exceed rated specs if you want to use your tools with a bit of "freedom" (read: mild abuse) and still have it last.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

If your body doesn't get used to lifting like that, that's going to get old very fast and discourage trips. Normal people are very clumsy trying to lift normal bikes up there, unless they've practiced the motion quite a bit. It might be enough of a hassle that you wouldn't want to get up to go for short rides that might not be worth it. You'd keep around lighter bikes for times like that (expensive choice). xD

I tried my ebike on a different roof rack (Thule I believe), once and only once. The downtube gripping arm that keeps the bike upright managed to fail somehow and the bike flopped sideways. Had the window down, since I expected the air pressure from highway speeds and crosswinds to be a doozie, and managed to catch and support the bike. I normally ride it to the trailhead, but my buddy wanted to chat on the way, so I shuttled from home with him. Pedals made some marks in his roof, and my chain got mangled, since I didn't notice it had dropped/jammed during the accident. The sound of taking that first pedal stroke...

If you're worried enough to post about it, I'd say don't do it. I imagine that those super lightweight ebikes don't stay stock very long, esp with all the underbuilt stuff on them, and the stuff/accessories/tools people strap onto their bikes these days.


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

You're fine, do it. The only challenge will be lifting it up over and over. We all used to put 45lb DH bikes on our roof racks, and shuttle up forest roads like jackasses. A bike or two fell off with crappier racks (there were some bad ones in the '00s) over the years and hundreds of shuttle runs, but any decent rack will hold it just fine.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

juice said:


> You're fine, do it. The only challenge will be lifting it up over and over. We all used to put 45lb DH bikes on our roof racks, and shuttle up forest roads like jackasses. A bike or two fell off with crappier racks (there were some bad ones in the '00s) over the years and hundreds of shuttle runs, but any decent rack will hold it just fine.
> View attachment 1981454


Curious -- are you over 70?
=sParty


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Curious -- are you over 70?
> =sParty


These posts really frame the question for me. I'm not concerned about rack safety if I buy a bike sub-40 lbs. I've owned most brands of roof racks and the one I have has the lowest profile and best engineering in my opinion. Only question is whether I'm comfortable with the lift and I'll just have to find a Rise to try it out.
(BTW I own a 2" one-UP from when I used it on an RV - great rack and totally over engineered - not going on my car even if I had a hitch ( do not)


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a hatchback with thule bars and a yakima rack. I can get the levo sl on pretty ez. The regular levo and the rail i had to remove the battery to get the bike on easily. It is a bit sketchy but i avoid cornering fast and slow down for bad roads and only do 65 max. As far as lifting i grab the the lower part of the fork with my left hand and the seat tube with my right , lift with the legs and the right arm locks up in the air until the weight touches down.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought about getting a full powered E and removing battery for transport. How do you protect the exposed electronics?
What is weight of your SL.?

Thanks


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

edj said:


> I thought about getting a full powered E and removing battery for transport. How do you protect the exposed electronics?
> What is weight of your SL.?
> 
> Thanks


Both bikes I’ve owned the batteries can come out super easy, but everything would be super exposed to water and debris. Not worth it to take off only a few pounds. 

My Kenevo SL is around 43 lbs. My “normal” car for quick trips is a Prius with a 1up hitch rack, so no effort to secure the bike.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Please get a hitch mount rack.

Lifting a heavy bike onto a roof rack is kind of an awkward lift, and you only need *one* bad lift to really hurt your back, and that takes a long time to heal, if ever. I hurt my back moving a small UPS several years ago, and it's never fully healed. A back injury can easily be debilitating and life altering.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

edj said:


> I thought about getting a full powered E and removing battery for transport. How do you protect the exposed electronics?
> What is weight of your SL.?


The SL is in the high 30s low 40s like the orbea rise so pretty close to acceptable. I definitely remove its range extender battery, i don't think its main battery comes out as easily. The rail battery weighs a ton, it comes out easily. In dry weather not much exposure. .. If you lift the 32 lbs bike the 40 shouldnt be much harder. Give it a try.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Depends on the vehicle. On my 4Runner, it was a challenge because I had to first step on a stool. Even a 28-30 lb bike was not easy and probably dangerous. I would never try to do that with a 40+ bike but I'm also older and hopefully a bit wiser. On a lower vehicle and if you are relatively strong, you can do it. I just think it is much safer and easier with a hitch rack. Plus. there is the added bonus of not driving into overhead stuff at drive-thrus and a garage. Good luck!


----------

